# IUI Question



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello

I haven't posted on here before, but wondered if anybody might be able to help me.

I am having my first IUI cycle - with puregon & buserelin.

Three good follicles showed up on the scan on Friday and  the HCG injection was last night.
I'm due to be basted on Monday - but have had loads of EWCM last Thursday/Friday, plus sore boobs yesterday and have convinced myself I've already ovulated and missed it.  I thought buserelin was supposed to stop your own hormones taking over - does anybody have any experience of this ?
Do you think they'll scan again to check beofre insemination ?

Thank you!
J


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello J

Welcome to the forum, come and join us girls on the IUI girls thread.

Im sure that if you had ovulated they would have been able to tell that from your scan on firday, cant really shed any light on the EWCM but try not to worry.

good luck for your tx hope you get a BFP

take care

Eimer x


----------



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for you replies.

I will speak to the nurses at the clinic tomorrow - I'm sure i'm being paranoid, and thinking about it, I have never ovulated that early before (would have been day 8 or 9) and the follicles were all still ok on Friday, so I'm trying to be positive!

Good luck with yours Karen, and hope you get your bfp.

Jx


----------

